# helmets



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

i don"t feel that it is right that we have to wear helmets on quads.a lot of people my self included just go real slow on the lake now i will agree that times they are needed just not at slow speeds.any ideas on how to change this.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Contact your state representative. It is a state law.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

jarome477 said:


> i don"t feel that it is right that we have to wear helmets on quads.a lot of people my self included just go real slow on the lake now i will agree that times they are needed just not at slow speeds.any ideas on how to change this.


 Try this first, Without your helmet, and with your head down walk it to a tree. Then with your helmet on do the same thing and see which one feels better....My.02


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Going real slow on a wide open frozen lake doesn't equate with riding down designated trails with tight turns and trees in the immediate vicinity. A flat tire or hitting a rock or root at the wrong time could cause you to fly into a tree or other hard object whether going slow or not. A fall/blow to the head from 18 inches can cause serious if not fatal brain/neck injuries.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Buy a UTV with a roll cage and seatbelts and then you won't be required to wear a helmet.


----------



## leland.69 (Feb 22, 2010)

You have to wear a helmet going 15-25 hauling gear across ice on 4 tires. But not going 70 on pavement on 2 wheels.... Kills me. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

What would be comparable would be to ride down an asphalt or concrete road (at any speed) and fall off the back - one time with a helmet and one time without. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I look pretty silly thatching my yard with a full face helmet on. And it makes it hard to drink beer while I'm doing it too.:lol:


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

You could screw a couple cup holders to the sides and run a few straws. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Jarome477. Idon't
care how slow you Go. head injuries can be fatal. Had a friend die sitting on a Harley that fell over and hit her head on the curb. GONE. Wasn't pretty


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

mi duckdown said:


> Jarome477. Idon't
> care how slow you Go. head injuries can be fatal. Had a friend die sitting on a Harley that fell over and hit her head on the curb. GONE. Wasn't pretty


I had a friend in 4th grade that fell off the back of a 3 wheeler and hit her head on a rock and died. They were riding in their yard in town, not fast, just in circles. You definitely don't need to be going fast, you just need to hit your head on something hard. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

I think that it is absolute BS to make the law that you must wear a helmet. Individual responsibility??? 
For the record, i always wear a helmet.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

